# How big for tunnels?



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been looking into getting a tunnel for agility training at home (Murphy can't start agility training till he's a year old) and was just wondering what size I would need for a golden? All I can find on ebay is ones that are 5m long and a 60cm diameter opening, would this work? Thanks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If I am doing the calculations correct (approx 23.6 in diameter, 16 feet long), that is the perfect size. At 7 months old he is approaching full size so to get a play tunnel may not be worth it for you .. good luck


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My lab Belle is 27" tall. Running through a tunnel was always like a girdle for her. Never her favorite obstacle but she did them willingly. We actually had a play tunnel from Toys R Us that was given to us. She ran through that fine too. Just made regulation tunnels look that much bigger. 

Your tunnel is perfect for at home. My suggestion is get tunnel bags minimum two pair (one for each end) to hold it in place so it does not roll or fold up with the dog inside. Clean Run has a strap for tunnels a bit cheaper than bags not sure how well they work. 

Have fun!!!!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

